# rent to own option



## Rosee (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi
I'm moving to Melbourne soon, would like to know if anyone had an experience with rent to own options, are they worth it? any recommendations?


----------



## kelijones (Dec 17, 2016)

Owning a house is not the best option in Melbourne because it is very costly contain other charges like maintenance of house, insurance, inspection, etc. Mostly students and small families lived in rental houses in Suburbs of Melbourne.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Rosee said:


> Hi
> I'm moving to Melbourne soon, would like to know if anyone had an experience with rent to own options, are they worth it? any recommendations?


I looked into this once, and the agents showed me how great it was. Much better financially, but I was the seller. I would not consider buying that way. But, given better time frame options I would consider selling that way.


----------

